# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Oliven-Olivenbäume in Thailand

## schiene

Ich esse sie sehr gerne und gesund sollen sie ja auch sein.
Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung bei "Wiki" so anschaue müssten sie doch auch in Thailand gut wachsen.
Gibt es eigentlich Olivenbäume in Thailand? und wenn ja,wo kann man sie kaufen?
Was meint ihr,würde so ein Olivenbaum im Garten "gedeihen" und was müsste/sollte man bei der Bepflanzung beachten.
(keine Farm,nur 1 Baum zum Spaß und Eigenverbrauch).

----------


## schiene

leider ist es nur in Thai
NSTDA Blog : Open Knowledge for all » Blog Archive »
zumindest wurde es schon mal versucht wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann..

----------


## schiene

Es gibt einen Olivenbaumhändler in/bei Bangkok welcher schon größere Bäume anbietet.
Allerdings machen laut seiner Beschreibung die Bäume relativ viel Arbeit und die
"Sterblichleit" nach der Pflanzung ist nicht gering.
Hier der Link zu seiner FB Seite
https://www.facebook.com/OliveTreeThailand/

----------


## wein4tler

In Thailand gibt es มะกอก(Makok) – oder Goldpflaume, die auch als Olive bezeichnet werden, sagte mir meine Frau.
Ich denke es ist nur ein Olivenersatz. Kultivierte Goldpflaumenbäume werden 3 Meter hoch, so dass man die Makok Früchte bequem ernten kann. Der Baum ist pflegeleicht, sollte aber als junger Baum öfters mal gegossen werden.



In der thailändischen Trockenperiode von Dezember bis Januar verliert er sehr viele Blätter, die dann aber wieder schnell nachwachsen. Die kleinen weißen Blüten der Goldpflaume wachsen an den circa 25 Zentimeter langen rispige Blütenständen aus denen sich die Fruchtstände ausbilden. Die ovalen Makok Früchte wachsen bis zu 10 Stück an den Fruchtständen. Sie werden groß wie Pflaumen. Bis zur Ernte sind sie grün. Erst nach der Ernte reifen die Früchte nach und bekommen ihre golden-gelbe Farbe.



Die reife Makok Frucht hat knackiges, saftiges, süßes Fruchtfleisch das nach Ananas schmeckt. Unreife Makok Früchte schmecken sehr sauer.
Die Vermehrung erfolgt durch die Samen die sich im Kern befinden. Man weicht sie vor dem anpflanzen 2 Tage in Wasser ein. Auch eine Stecklingsvermehrung ist möglich.
In Thailand werden meist die grünen unreifen circa 4 cm großen Früchte gegessen. Das Fruchtfleisch ist im unreifen Zustand weiß und fest. Sie schmecken dann sehr sauer und bitter. 
n der Thai Küche nutzt man das Makok Fruchtfleisch um den Som Tam Papayasalat saurer zu machen.
Die jungen Blätter der Goldpflaume werden in Thailand gerne zusammen mit Prik Nam Pla gegessen.

----------


## schiene

@wein4tler
Hat wie du schon sagst nix mit Oliven zu tun.
Somlak hat vor paar Wochen auch 2 dieser Bäume gepflanzt.
Sie zählen wohl zu den:...
Suandollee  (Elaeocarpus hygrophilus) มะกอกน้ำ
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elaeocarpus#Nutzung

----------


## TeigerWutz

*...nix mit Oliven zu tun*

Da hatte ich mich schon in den 80ern geärgert, als ich mir so'ne Dose shice- "Oliven" gekauft hatte!

มะกอกเป็นกระป๋องตราม้าบิน / DosenolivenMarkefliegendesPferd

----------


## Erwin

Es gibt aber auch echte Olivenbäume (Olea europaea) in Thailand:

https://www.olivetreethailand.com/th/products

Erwin

----------


## schiene

> Es gibt aber auch echte Olivenbäume (Olea europaea) in Thailand:
> https://www.olivetreethailand.com/th/products
> Erwin


Ja,hatte ich schon im Beitrag 3 hier geschrieben.
Andere Anbieter habe ich noch nicht gefunden.Die Preise sind halt sehr hoch und ob die Bäume
sich in Thailand entwickeln und gedeihen steht in den Sternen.
schau mal hier:
http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/showthr...ll=1#post92528

----------

